# New CWC re-issue



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I see CWC are remaking a 70's 2 register manual chrono, Valjoux7760, 29 jewels.

Looks nice but Â£649??









Can't see them flying off the shelves. Â£350 might be more like it.

Interestingly they have obviously copped on that the old CWC emblem is much more subtle than the new one with the oval round it.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Simon

I agree, way too expensive at Â£650. It's not too hard to pick up an original issued CWC chrono for around Â£400. That's where the clever money is in my opinion.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Mirage 111 is the answer!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Griff. I am very close to getting one. Roy said you had put a bracelet on yours, if you could post a pic I'd really appreciate it. I notice youregulated the watch yourself. Do you need to have watchmaking skills for this/special tools?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Do you need to have watchmaking skills for this/special tools?


Yeah, a bent pin and a lot of patience!!
















Sorry Griff.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You're better using non magnetic material to do this, like a piece of plastic or even a toothpick, or brass, or non magnetic stainless steel. You don't need watch repairing skills, but you do need a steady hand, and to know what you are doing.

If you see the Mirage thread, no I've not got the watch on a bracelet!


----------

